# trek 5000 vs trek 5200



## aham23 (Jul 6, 2005)

i have a chance to pickup a used 05 5000 with full ultegra for $1200 and wondering what you all think? Is the OCLV 120 frame the same on all models it is used on? Meaning a stock 5000 and 5200 have the frame just different components. locally the cheapest i have seen an 05 5000 for is $1900 and the 06 5200 for $2100? i am thinking the used 5000 with the ultegra upgrades is the way to go. thanks.


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

*Need more info...*

That sounds like a great deal. Unless the bike has been dammaged somehow. The Ultegra alone is worth more than that I'd guess.


----------



## ians (Dec 27, 2005)

*5000 vs 5200*

I just got a new 5200 last week. I looked at the 5000 but decided against it. It's not an OCLV frame, it's a heavier, lower grade TCT frame and it's just an outsourced fork too.
However for 1200 bucks, it doesn't sound like a bad deal.
Good luck.


----------



## aham23 (Jul 6, 2005)

TCT didnt come into play until the 06 model 5000. anyway, i passed on the deal. thanks.


----------

